# Humminbird help



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone know how to dump numbers from the computer to a 385 ci? Im figuring I have to put them on the sd card but I don't know what format the file needs to be saved in...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't you need the software from Humminbird? Usually free when you register on their website.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

you must go on the humminbird website register and download software free. then using software convert to humminbird file and load to sd card. will read and load when you turn it on. or you can input manually.
http://www.humminbird.com/
more help
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/
http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/


----------

